#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 原創小說  [靈獸]2/3更新第5&6章

## 冽嶽楓華

日安!這邊是楓華~當初想說要寫本獸人小說，然後放到獸迷用網站，結果連找6個都是18禁的~好不容易，找到了這個網站~一定要~好好利用!!!!
小說開始:
楔子
從前從前，動物們都住在大森林中，而人類為了發展他們所謂的[文明]，到處砍伐森林，亦驅亦殺的趕走動物，這時，有位狐族長老挺身而出，教導動物們魔法以對抗人類，因為動物們生活在森林中，天天接受元素的恩惠，所以魔法甚麼的，十分好學，不料，有人類披上動物的皮假裝動物進入森林偷學魔法，為了避免又有這種事發生，長老把跟自己最要好的11位獸人教育到最佳，在由他們教育其他動物，縮小班級範圍以免有人類又偷偷進來，就這樣，過了好幾年......
[白狼先生，你...受傷了嗎？]一位優雅的少女走向被捕獸夾夾住的白狼人[才...才沒有！妳這女人不要靠近我！]白狼人滿臉驚恐的往後退[您真的沒事嗎？都流了滿地血了...]少女輕輕摸了白狼的腳[不要碰我！我......沒......事......]白狼人因失血過多暈了過去(碰！)[啊，暈倒了......]少女看來一點也不驚訝...
(一個半小時後)
[嗚...這是...哪裡...]白狼醒後，發現自己在一個很溫暖的床上[這是我家，白狼先生。]少女走到床邊，幫白狼人把紗布包好[哇啊啊啊！不要碰我！]狼人驚恐的後退，但被少女抓住了...[不要亂動喔！快包紮好了。]少女用力纏緊了蹦帶[痛痛痛！][好了！]少女露出了放心的表情[謝...謝謝]
[不客氣!]笑的像朵燦爛的花，令狼人都看的臉紅了[森...森林很危險，妳最好別住這...]白狼撇過頭去，支支吾吾的說[咦？可是...我已經在這住一年了...]少女露出了疑惑的表情[你還是快搬走比較好...]白狼人的頭轉的更過去了[要不~如果有危險...狼先生可以透過狼嚎來警告我嗎？]少女的甜美的笑臉，令白狼不知該往哪看[好...我答應你...][你叫甚麼名字呢？]少女乾脆坐到白狼人的腿上了[我...叫我萊諾就行...那妳呢？]白狼人的臉突然沒那麼紅了[我叫...娜維斯~啾!]少女親了白狼的臉頰[哇啊啊啊啊啊！！！]白狼驚恐萬分...此後，白狼人幾乎天天都來找少女，幾年後，兩人甚至有了兩個孩子，直到有一天...[好重的硝煙味...]森林某處傳來了火藥味...[是啊，從南邊傳來的。]另一頭狼人幽幽的說著[南邊？娜維斯！]白狼人迅速跑到木屋旁，但為時已晚，木屋早已被火舌吞噬，白狼人奮不顧身的打破門，尋找他的愛人...[娜維斯！妳在那？]白狼著急的尋找愛人的蹤影[萊諾？太好了...你來了！]地上躺著一位渾身血跡的少女[我馬上救你出去！]白狼扶起女人，做勢要衝出去[不了...他們施法把我困在屋內我走不了的...把孩子跟這個首飾帶走吧！]女人把首飾與孩子放入白狼手中，躺了下去
[娜維斯...我不會放棄妳的！]狼人抱起女子衝向門口，不料...自己出去了，而女子掉在屋內...[再見了！萊諾！]房子終究承受不了火的力量，崩塌了(碰！)[娜維斯！！！](待續)


今天先貼楔子~明天在來貼正章~



有空注意一下,本華另一篇在徵角http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/56...因該沒貼錯,想進小說的,歡迎

----------


## 諾藍

故事的劇情很精采讓人有想繼續看的動力，但是以排版來講的話要多多加油哦。

可參考一些前輩們的作品以及版面上的至頂文章，都有很多有用的資訊！

祝您順利完成故事。

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

> 故事的劇情很精采讓人有想繼續看的動力，但是以排版來講的話要多多加油哦。
> 
> 可參考一些前輩們的作品以及版面上的至頂文章，都有很多有用的資訊！
> 
> 祝您順利完成故事。


楔子的寫法~要跟章節不一樣嘛~不過,還是感謝你的建議!

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

章之一 雙子
[爸爸!我們去上課囉]大家好~我是萊因!旁邊這位是萊伊,我們是密以拉森林的狼族~我是白狼但我哥卻是灰狼~爸爸明明是白的為啥哥哥是灰的呢?
[路上小心,別撞到樹喔]爸爸大聲喊了出來[知道啦~]爸爸總是很愛擔心我~
我胸前有個首飾是個十字,爸爸說那是媽媽死前留下的遺物,叫我上學時別帶去,如果有任何動物問起,也說撿到的就好~為啥呢~爸爸也不說~
[萊因,你在走就要掉進河了喔]哥哥突然說了一聲[咦?哇!!!!](拉住)[呼~謝了哥哥~]哥哥捉住了我的衣領~撿回一條命[走路看路,不要想東想西!]哥哥又生氣了~[是!]哥哥總是會教我一些事~人家喜歡他~
(幾分鐘後)
[呀~到校了][在學校別被欺負喔!]哥哥跟爸爸一樣~一天到晚一直叮嚀我~[是!]
(教室)
[伊拉!][萊因!]伊拉是人家的好朋友~是隻小黃貓~[各位同學!請馬上到第III魔法教室集合!]老師站在門口大喊[是~~~]全班都是好朋友~連回答都一樣~在首次入校時，老師會已魔力儀為大家測量法力能力並編等為1~10，1是最好，10是最糟，而老師會叫大家施出吃乳的力氣已增加魔力放出，但爸爸叫我全身放鬆，我也只好聽爸爸的話~於是，我進了第10階...
(碰！)[小朋友！走路要看路啊！]是校長！[對...對不起！]
(教室)
[各位同學，為了精通各元素魔法的施放速度,聚集速度及傷害大小，所以，在教室內對準靶子以最小輸出頻率水火風土光暗各150次！]說真的，我不用刻意聚集，元素都會自己靠近，而且只要想像魔法丟出去的感覺，就會直接從手中飛出去，但老師說除非是天材否則不可能，尤其是10階的學生根本不可能，有種...被鄙視的感覺......啊，各屬150次了~[老師！各屬150次達成！][甚麼?班長！萊因真的完成了？]班長想了想然後...(點頭)[好吧，那你可以休息一下了。]我每次都第一個完成~我超棒~
章之二 天賦異秉
[老師！全班完成了]班長走到老師面前報告老師[好了，恭喜各位完成第一個月的訓練，接下來，把火元素混合風元素後向靶子轟出，要注意，3個火對應5個風，沒調好效果會很糟，還可能自爆，風是6大主元素中最隨合的屬性，基本上可以混合其他5種屬性，這被稱為增幅魔法因為混合有難度，第一天各屬加風屬個10次就好，風屬不可以疊合風屬喔！兩個互抵是小事，爆了一隻手沒了都有可能。]這麼恐怖~混合？把兩個元素搓在一起嗎？嗚~好像成功了~轟一轟快交差~(5分後)[老師！萊因完成了~]開開心心的跑過去跟老師說[萊因真乖，每次都是第一個，其實你是第一天來報到狀況不好才到10的吧 ？]老師邊摸我的頭邊說[不是~是爸爸說，別放出實力，從基礎開始學才是好事~]真的喔!爸爸有講！[好...吧...你爸爸真怪，給你點獎勵~]老師露出了怪怪的表情[甚麼獎勵！]其實我都知道是甚麼獎勵...(搔肚肚)[嗷~好舒服~]抗拒不了的快感啊～[狼族跟犬族都很喜歡呢。]老師是隻鳥所以他不會懂的~(1小時後)[報...告...老師...全...全班...都...都好了...]班長看起來很累呢[好，今天大家辛苦了，回家吃午餐吧，明天見~]是的我們只上半天[萊因！一起回家吧~]伊拉小跑步衝了過來[啊～你先走吧，我得去門口找我哥~]我們每天都約門口~[那...再見囉！]伊拉揮了揮手[嗷~][喵~][哥！]找好久喔，太多動物了~[真是的慢死了！]哥哥很沒耐心呀～[對不起嘛~]撒嬌一下~[快走吧。]哥哥大不過人家4歲，看起來卻好成熟~
(待續)
喵~本華時間不多，今天先貼兩篇~有獸反應過格式不好看，不過.....人家是用手機打的，所以請大家見諒~附註:()為動作地點及時間[]為說話<>眾人或是某個難以看出身分的獸在說話前面會用，感謝大家收看~明天繼續傳上來~

----------


## 諾藍

先不說格式問題




> [萊因,你在走就要掉進河了喔][咦?哇!!!!](拉住)[呼~謝了哥哥~][走路看路,不要想東想西!][是!]哥哥總是會教我一些事~人家喜歡他~


以舉例來說

像是動作要讓它自然一點的融入，而不能將他另外標示出來。




> [萊因,你在走就要掉進河了喔]走在後面的哥哥忽然大聲的喊住我，[咦?哇!!!!]被呼聲叫住的我定睛一看只差個一步就摔進了河裡，連忙轉身緊緊拉住哥哥的手，[呼~謝了哥哥~][走路看路,不要想東想西!][是!]哥哥總是會教我一些事~人家喜歡他~


先簡單的插入一下，另外，雖然現在版龜沒有之前那麼嚴謹，但是還是要多注意一下符號用法，像是【！！！、！？、...、？？】這種之類的，在至頂文章都有詳細說明用法，還是要多研究一下哦~。

故事架構很有趣，而且魔法的元素也很好玩，以這邊文章慢慢磨練出自己的特色跟寫作技巧吧。

加油

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

> 先不說格式問題
> 
> 
> 
> 以舉例來說
> 
> 像是動作要讓它自然一點的融入，而不能將他另外標示出來。
> 
> 
> ...


喔喔喔太感謝大大的教學了!!!!本華一定會盡力改動的!!!!!!!可以順便教一下怎用讚好嗎?(#

----------


## 諾藍

樂園論壇系統常見Q&A 及 雪麒的隨意提問/請求區

這篇主題中有一些論壇相關的基礎說明，可以再發文章之餘多到其他版面逛逛，以更了解樂園的環境哦~

祝更新小說順利，並在樂園愉快。

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

章之三 捕獲食物的差曲

[走走走走走~我們去河邊抓魚~走走走走走~去河邊抓魚~]人家喜歡邊走邊唱歌![你們兩個！安靜然後馬上蹲下！]爸爸的語氣帶著幾分不悅...[老爸？怎麼了？]哥哥也被爸爸弄慌了耶......難得~(遠處)[嘻嘻，好大的魚~]人類！怎麼會有人類？
[走吧，今天先不捕魚了]爸爸每次碰到人類都馬上迴避......
[採些果子在回去吧]爸爸透露出無奈的味道......為何我們狼不去吃肉呢？因為那位建立魔法學校的長老希望大家可以安全的待在學校，不用擔心會被天敵追殺，所以明文規定密以拉森林所有動物不准捕食魚以外的獸類，魚怎麼辦？我們怎知~(碰！)[呃啊~痛痛痛~]又撞樹了~~咦？有蜂窩?嗯…...好！沒看到蜜蜂...我摘！[爸爸你看！好大的蜂窩喔~]有蜜吃了~[蜂窩...？萊因！快跑！]耶？(嗡嗡嗡嗡嗡)嗚...好多蜜蜂！！[火彈！](咻！)哥哥眼明手快，馬上丟了顆火彈，對了！魔法！[火彈！](轟！！碰！)出現了顆跟樹一樣大的火彈......呃啊啊啊炸過來啦！[水屏障!](嘩嘩！)哥哥即時放出的水屏障擋住了烈火。[呼~差點被燒到~]還是哥哥厲害~[萊因，解釋一下你那顆火炮...][咦？人家不知道...][你也解釋一下你那來的時間那麼快速凝聚火元素...][人家不知道啦！嗚…嗚…][啊…哭了...][是那個首飾.][啥？][那個十字架，它會聚集所有元素化為能量並輸給佩戴者，所以你可以狂用魔法都不會累，你聽不懂對吧？][嗯…][講了也是白講~總之，他能讓你變強，但絕對不准帶到學校，會很糟糕。]爸爸的臉色很凝重...
[這麼好的首飾怎麼只有萊因有?][你媽只留了一個，然後萊因出生時就給他了。][不公平！]哥哥忌妒了~是說，媽媽到底長怎樣呢，聽爸爸說，我出生後的第4個月圓，媽媽就被害死了...(碰!)[嗚嗚嗚…哇啊～]好痛痛~[這個笨蛋...又去撞樹了...][萊伊...安撫他一下...][是~]哥哥跟爸爸的語氣透露出滿滿的無奈......


第三章完避！聽了諾藍大大的薦言後，頗感獲益良多，希望可以寫的更好，不過幾乎加倍了原稿的字數......希望大家看過也能會帖，不然有點冷清...(重點誤

----------


## 諾藍

進步很多了！加油慢慢改進！你一定可以的!

總覺得有點呆呆的萊因好可愛，另外冽獄跟我一樣常犯一個錯，轉換對話時記得配入腳色哦，像是這一段。




> [你也解釋一下你那來的時間那麼快速凝聚火元素...][人家不知道啦！嗚…嗚…][啊…哭了...][是那個首飾.][啥？]


是三隻獸在講，但是連在一起會變得分不清楚誰是誰，在一個突然加入話題對話前後可以配上一些腳色的動作或是名稱。




> [你也解釋一下你那來的時間那麼快速凝聚火元素...][人家不知道啦！嗚…嗚…][啊…哭了...]此時我哭紅著臉，一臉無辜的樣子[是那個首飾.]一旁原本靜默的爸爸突然看著萊因脖子上的項鍊說著，[啥？]哥哥安撫著我一臉疑惑地望向爸爸，總感覺爸爸似乎知道些什麼。(這邊跳下一段讓爸爸解釋會比較好)


一開始都會不習慣，漸漸地就會慢慢知道怎麼去抓對話的間隔了，另外有空也可以多多閱讀一些有上市出版的小說哦。

像是【哈利波特】、【國王遊戲】、【格雷的十五道陰影】、【貓戰士】、【鬼吹燈】、【盜墓筆記】……等一些比較長篇一點的。

期待冽獄的成長哦!

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

經過大大的指點後，本華必會盡力改進的！順帶一提...冽嶽楓華的第二個字讀音為[月]喔～不用擔心，連國文老師都唸錯~
章之4 衝向高層(?
[各位同學，明天是本校的升階考試，請大家放出最熟悉的魔法，以升到高階級吧！]老師露出期望的眼神呢~
(返家)
[爸爸~明天人家要升階考~你有沒有好意見~]爸爸通常都能給人家好建議~[嗯...把光暗火3元素已334的比例混合，你媽媽教的。]爸爸邊處理魚邊說~[好！]等等比例是啥？[爸爸...甚麼是比例...][嗯...那似乎是人類在用的詞彙，反正是各3個光暗元素，4個火元素，就這樣]爸爸好像在隱瞞甚麼？
(隔天)
嗚~好大喔！這裡就是考場嗎？巨大的圓形內，有好多顆防止魔法外溢的結界石，4處都有看台可以觀摩，還有衛兵在一旁防守呢～[3號萊因！馬上上台！]換我了！等等...我把首飾帶來了！！放在口袋沒關係吧…[3號萊因！有來嗎？]監考老師的語氣不太好了，快走吧
(台上)
[請放一個魔法。]老師平靜的說，好...光暗火...疊加後混合...
[他想做甚麼...？]老師露出了奇怪的表情[不知道...不過看起來...危險至極！]好了！我丟！[在場所有人！馬上張開自保用的防禦結界！]耶？[衛兵！保護萊因同學！]老師站起來放出結界[是！]衛兵也衝了過來！？到底怎麼了？我用了很危險的法術嗎！？紅紫色的光球爆炸產生的火花被結界石勉強擋住，不過爆風...很乾脆的劈了結界......[嗚…頂不住！呃啊！]老師！！煙塵散去整個場地都毀了...不過無學生受傷，因為出現了更強的結界[哈哈哈，幸好老夫剛好經過，不然要釀成大禍了！]校長先生幽幽的走出來[煩您勞駕!吾等無才!]老師突然跪了下來，我要跟著跪嗎……？[好說好說，小弟弟，這個魔法是誰教你的？]校長的眼神放出了光芒……[爸爸教的!]只好照實回答囉～[這樣啊！那校長我…今天去你家一趟吧！]校長的笑容…有陰謀![不行耶…今天有事要做…]人家沒撒謊喔！[好吧！那改天吧！]放棄的好快![那麼…萊因的階級考試判定…][階級1!]校長打斷了老師的話，等等…1!？[校長先生！]老師露出了著急的表情[怎麼啦？對我的判定有意見嗎？][沒…沒有！]我…階級1了…？[好吧…萊因同學明天開始請到第21魔導訓練教室…]老師看來很頭痛…？
(十分後，校長室)
[那個孩子…有無窮的潛力，栽培的好一定可以為我們去報負人類!](待續)
章之4完成！未來可能會把萊因的樣子畫出來吧？

----------


## fwiflof

不談內容因為還沒看完
比較奇怪是你的引號為什麼是用[]，基本上在哪裡都沒有這樣的用法吧....
台灣是「」，如果你是大陸人，也應該是使用“”
另外還有全半形不清，打太快沒有仔細檢查等等的問題
新的文章更改之後前面的文章也修正格式會比較好
還有連接號～、刪節號……請去查詢一下用法

幾本上這些都是很基本的錯誤，我以前也常犯
但是不修正起來實在很難讓人提起閱讀文章的興趣呢
那麼以上，先祝寫作順利囉....：3

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

> 不談內容因為還沒看完
> 比較奇怪是你的引號為什麼是用[]，基本上在哪裡都沒有這樣的用法吧....
> 台灣是「」，如果你是大陸人，也應該是使用“”
> 另外還有全半形不清，打太快沒有仔細檢查等等的問題
> 新的文章更改之後前面的文章也修正格式會比較好
> 還有連接號～、刪節號……請去查詢一下用法
> 
> 幾本上這些都是很基本的錯誤，我以前也常犯
> 但是不修正起來實在很難讓人提起閱讀文章的興趣呢
> 那麼以上，先祝寫作順利囉....：3


那個.......我的手機找不到「」.......所以只好用[]這個......然後標點符號......那個是漏按......本華會盡量改進到最好,感謝大大的教學與指導,如果可以,能順便問一下,點讚怎用嗎?我真的不知道也找不到點讚在哪......(手機不大......),如果可以教一下!必定萬分感恩!

----------


## 諾藍

點讚的部分小弟有在7樓回復過了哦~

樂園論壇系統常見Q&A 及 雪麒的隨意提問/請求區

另外因為一開始沒糾正符號是因為冽嶽有提到是用手機打文章...

但是還是建議用電腦打並用隨身碟存檔較為妥當哦...

畢竟這是自己的作品自己保留一份可以看見自己的成長...

祝冽嶽寫作順利~

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

突然發現一件事，每次想起要更新時都11點了，打了幾個字，就被叫去睡了，每次真的寫完一篇，起碼2天......
還有，剛剛重整了一下輸入法，裝了點東西進去，我的手機......終於有「」這個了！(激動)好開心啊啊啊！不說廢話了~更新更新~
章之五，家庭訪問
好......深呼吸......喘口氣......先把尾巴垂下來......然後露出水汪汪的大眼，然後在垂下耳朵......「爸爸......人家可以看媽媽留下的書嗎？」哥哥說，小時候只要這麼做，爸爸甚麼都會答應......
「好吧…...去看吧」真的有用！「耶~」媽媽當初留下的遺物有5個，一個是首飾，另外兩個是我們兄弟，還有一個是魔杖，最後一樣是三本厚到爆的魔法書，首飾我帶了，我們不用魔杖，野獸天天活在各種元素的世界中，用魔杖反而阻撓我們與元素交談的能力，魔法要強大，要和元素溝通，而非以魔仗命令元素，但為甚麼媽媽會有這種東西呢？不想了~看書......超新星魔法......(叩叩！)「萊因！去開門！」爸爸邊殺魚邊喊「是~」會是誰呢？(喀嚓！)「嗨，萊因小弟弟，我想跟你父親談談！」校長先生站在門口，緩緩的說「爸爸！校長先生找你！「校長？」爸爸的語氣有幾分警戒
(十分鐘後)
「所以......我們希望可以讓您的孩子進入本校的精英班級，好發揮他的才能」校長語氣帶有幾分詭異的氣息......「您說的是，也許好好栽培，可以成為強大的魔法師也說不定，麻煩貴校了。」爸爸的臉......好臭！根本在應付校長！「感謝您的決定！」說完，校長緩緩的站起來，離去了......不知是否是我多疑了，總覺得不對勁......
章之六 進階班
「各位！今天有位新同學，通過階級考，到了本校第一的階級一精英班！」老師語氣宏亮，聽來十分自豪「是誰啊？本校最難考的精英班耶！」「不知道耶，搞不好超美的喔！」「才不呢！一定是超帥的那種！」底下的學生，議論紛紛「請進來吧！萊因同學！」老師大喊「叫萊茵？一定是個美少女~」某隻公狼說出了......詭異的話「大家好！我是萊因，萊姆的萊！因果的因！是白狼族的公狼！今年8歲！」爸爸說過，自我介紹，語氣要夠強烈。「呀～好可愛的小獸太~」「等等一定要去揉揉他的臉！」底下傳來了很多女孩子的尖叫......多半尖叫不是看到恐怖的東西才要叫嗎......難道！我長的很恐怖嗎！嗚嗚…...那以後人家要怎麼活下去......
「因為特別待遇，所以萊因同學接下來4年，會和你們一同學習，請各位等等到25號魔法教室集合」老師說完就出去了。好期待喔～階級1又是精英班~
(十分鐘後)
嗯…...每個同學都拿了一本魔法書......感覺我也該拿一本......「請同學自行練習魔法！如果有問題，再來找老師！」說完，老師坐到一旁的躺椅上......開始打呼......好快！「萊因小弟弟~要姐姐們教你魔法嗎～」幾位阿姨走到我面前「不用了！人家會的魔法很多！」感覺女生......都好恐怖！都會用好大好大的胸部頂我的臉！不舒服！「呀～那放幾個給我們看看~」呼......可以呼吸了......魔法......用昨天看到的那個好了！「呼......」深呼吸......開始吸引火元素跟風元素......「好熱阿......」一旁的老師爬了起來「超新星天體大魔法！破星之雨！」我喊出後，一顆......不，一片跟樹一樣大的隕石飛了下來「這時老師衝到所有動物面前「群體傳送術！」老師把所有的隕石傳走了......「呼......萊同學......在學校請使用危險度5以下的魔法就好......」老師似乎一口氣消耗太多魔力，跪了下去......(碰！)「呀！老師暈倒了！」女同學大叫「快送他去保健室!」男同學已經把老師扛起來了......我好像犯了大錯了？欸嘿~
(校長室)
「那孩子......會成為獸人最強的兵器的......」（待續)

角色介紹<<萊因篇>>
萊因/8歲/公/白狼:人家是可愛的小白狼喔～>3o
萊伊/12/公/灰狼:我哥~比我成熟好多好多~
萊諾/21/公/白狼:爸爸~看起來很兇，其實心地善良
娜維斯/21/母/未知:爸爸從不投露媽媽的訊息，所以我連長相都不知
魔法介紹
普通魔法:聚集微量元素後射出  例:水火風光暗土 危險度:1
強力魔法:將兩個相同的元素，壓縮後再製，藉以創造更強的魔法  例:火加火=雷 水加水=冰 危險度:2
增幅魔法:以一個元素，混入風元素，以強化前一個元素的威力，但不可用風元素 危險度:2
複合魔法:以3個以上的元素混合，製造強力魔法 危險度:3
超新星魔法:以星體命名的危險魔法 危險度8~20
天體魔法:超強力火魔法，因過於強大另外分類 危險度10以上
極大魔法:其他屬性的強力魔法 危險度:7
究級魔法:要詠咒，如失敗，施放者死，如成功，威力足以毀滅一個國家，但咒語太長不實用 危險度:1(失敗)-20(成功
空間魔法:穿梭空間的非元素型魔法，精熟者可創造出一個新世界都有可能 危險度:?
創世魔法:傳言上帝創世時用的七個魔法 危險度:?
聖靈術:古代神族留下的魔法，多為救助型 危險度:無
崩咒:崩咒有十個，分，化，滅，解，碎，破，離，廢，貫，崩，以失傳，但記載指出，十分邪惡。危險度:?


後記:寫完第一本了~在班上評價不錯，希望在網路上能更多~如果喜歡~請留言或按讚以表示喜歡或有其他看法，本華必會盡量改進。

感謝大家收看此小說，以上文字皆有智慧財產權，如未經本華同意而拿去非本網站的地方使用，必定追究。

----------

